# The TT Shop



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Earlier in the week, I ordered Smoked Repeater lenses and a Richbrook tax disk holder from the TT Shop (two separate orders).
Both cost around Â£20, and I was charge more than Â£3 for delivery of each order.

So, imagine how annoyed I was to find that my repeater lenses arrived in a very slim jiffy bag, with a 48p postage stamp on it, and one damaged lense inside.
Both end bits had been snapped off due to the sub-standard packaging.
So, I could either send them back and wait at least a week for replacements, or superglue the broken bits back on.
I opted for the latter, but I'll still be emailing a complaint to the TT Shop.
The bulbs they supply with the lenses are also totally useless.
They have a smoked tint on them too, and struggle to light up the lense when in use.
In the end, I had to re-fit the OEM bulb.

Come on, TT Shop.
This isn't good enough.



















Rogue


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

What are those pieces for, the lens looks ok in general?

I use LED repeater bulbs but some have said they get a bulb warning, not had a problem with mine. and they have been working for 4 years


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Why would you accept faulty goods?

If you're happy to 'make do' and fix things yourself then stop complaining. The company will only learn if it starts getting a high number of returns.

In my eyes, you either return the goods with a letter of complaint, or accept them and keep quiet.

You can't have it both ways, in my opinion :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I see what they are now, try them as is those two bits of plastic may not be any use anyway!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I made a post about the smoke lenses, got some feedback, then made my order based on that feedback.
I was looking forward to receiving them, but my complaint was that the TT Shop charge Â£3+ for delivery, then send your purchase out 1st class in a jiffy envelope (cost to them = aprox. Â£1) and my purchase was damaged.
I will send them an official email tomorrow, but in the meantime I wanted to share my experience with possible potential customers.
Forewarned is forearmed.

The only reason I accepted the goods was because I had superglue and I couldn't be arsed waiting another week for some side repeater lenses.

If someone charges Â£3 for delivery, I expect Â£3 of postage and packaging, not a simple excuse for profit.

@Wak,
Those two bits of plastic are what should hold the lenses into the black plastic holders.
Without them, my lenses could fall out the car (mind you, with the ridiculously short length of wire they'd struggle to fall outside the wing!)

Rogue


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Rogue said:


> I made a post about the smoke lenses, got some feedback, then made my order based on that feedback.
> I was looking forward to receiving them, but my complaint was that the TT Shop charge Â£3+ for delivery, then send your purchase out 1st class in a jiffy envelope (cost to them = aprox. Â£1) and my purchase was damaged.


P&P = *Postage and packaging *

Have you ever run/owned a business, forget the cost of stamp and jiffy bag, what about the staff needed to process and package orders, overheads etc?

Work it out for yourself...



> If someone charges Â£3 for delivery, I expect Â£3 of postage and packaging, not a simple excuse for profit.


How else would you want them to send it out to you? 24hr courier? (for two minor items... are you nuts?), *you will find no profit is made on P&P charges*.

I think this flame is a little out of order, why not contact the vendor first, if there is a problem they will sort it our for you, send them back and they will send out a new set and probably take your comments into account.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Over charging for postage is a bit of a gripe of mine too.

Of course, 'handling costs' take the price up :roll:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > I made a post about the smoke lenses, got some feedback, then made my order based on that feedback.
> ...


Right, so by your example it takes approx Â£2.40 to pay someone to stick my order in an envelope?
So, given that it would take about 30 seconds to do that, then that person should earn about Â£288 per hour?
Given we're in the flame room, I'd say that's a fucking ridiculous figure.
I've ordered 2 x 512MB USB memory sticks from eBuyer before, and it's cost me Â£10 for delivery.
I've also ordered 10 x USB keyboards and 10 x USB mice and it's cost me.......Â£10 for delivery.
Of *course* they make money on P+P. Maybe not on ALL orders, but on the MAJORITY of orders.
To claim otherwise is purely naive.
And as it was ME that was the customer with the damaged goods, I can moan about it all I want.
Hence the reason I'll be emailing the TT Shop tomorrow.

Rogue


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Rogue said:


> Right, so by your example it takes approx Â£2.40 to pay someone to stick my order in an envelope?
> So, given that it would take about 30 seconds to do that, then that person should earn about Â£288 per hour?
> Given we're in the flame room, I'd say that's a fucking ridiculous figure.
> I've ordered 2 x 512MB USB memory sticks from eBuyer before, and it's cost me Â£10 for delivery.
> ...


Process was the key word here, something you clearly cannot understand.. what about the credit card charges? overheads? etc.

You are the customer I agree, but you are a wanker of a customer... flame a company on petty details like P&P...

If they had failed to delivery your product, stole your money or sold you utter crap, I would understand...

But this is something that could have been resolved in minutes, you call them, get a returns number, send the part back, and they resend... simple.

If I had a problem with a store/vendor I would contact them first prior to posting my impressions on a forum (with the attempt of damaging their reputation), if the resolution was poor, I *may* post on the web, for a few pounds I would take it on the chin and not be complaining especially for something so petty...


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Process was the key word here, something you clearly cannot understand.. what about the credit card charges? overheads? etc.
> 
> You are the customer I agree, but you are a wanker of a customer... flame a company on petty details like P&P...
> 
> ...


That's funny, 'cause I don't remember stating the word "process".
I've read previously on here about people receiving damaged goods from the TT Shop, hence my post.
And, as it's a fucking Sunday night, they AREN'T open for business.
That's why I've said I'll email them officially TOMORROW....a fact you obviously missed on your self-righteous crusade to uphold ye olde name of Ye TT Shoppe.

Try taking your thumb out your arse and see my post for what it was meant to be; a warning and a moan.
I've ordered quite a few products from The TT Shop, and most of them have arrived in a timeous fashion, but to send out fragile goods packaged in a flimsy manner is NOT on.

Rogue


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Tomorrow they may be shut too, incase you forgot its a bank holiday... no doubt you will flame them for this as well... :roll:

Instead of flaming, help them out and tell them the packaging was 'shit' maybe they will do something about, and improve their methods.

I have no affiliation with the TT shop, they seems to be nice guys and provide a range of services, as before if I had such a minor problem I would contact them before bad mouthing them...


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Tomorrow they may be shut too, incase you forgot its a bank holiday... no doubt you will flame them for this as well... :roll:
> 
> Instead of flaming, help them out and tell them the packaging was 'shit' maybe they will do something about, and improve their methods.
> 
> I have no affiliation with the TT shop, they seems to be nice guys and provide a range of services, as before if I had such a minor problem I would contact them before bad mouthing them...


Which I intend to do.
As I said, I will email them "officially" tomorrow.
This means I will include order numbers and all other sorts of magic.
But my initial point remains: If you charge Â£3+ for delivery, the goods should be securely packaged and sent on a 24hr delivery.
I ordered my two orders a day apart and they both arrived on the same day, although one was damaged.

I regularly order goods from SVP, and even a Â£7 spindle of DVDs will arrive in a box, packed with bubble wrap and other packaging.

Rogue


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

They probably explain shipping in their T&C if you do not agree with their shipping methods at the time, why buy from them?

I am not being funny, I can't see what they have done wrong in this instance...

So they or one got damaged in transit, maybe this is a first for them? If you put it to their attention I am sure they will change their ways.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> They probably explain shipping in their T&C if you do not agree with their shipping methods at the time, why buy from them?
> 
> I am not being funny, I can't see what they have done wrong in this instance...
> 
> So they or one got damaged in transit, maybe this is a first for them? If you put it to their attention I am sure they will change their ways.


If you'd seen how fragile the part was, and it was your company, I'd hope you'd spend more time and effort in ensuring it was delivered successfully.

The envelope it came in was nowhere near up to the job.

And I know you're not being funny.
I'm not laughing.

Rogue


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Rogue said:


> If you'd seen how fragile the part was, and it was your company, I'd hope you'd spend more time and effort in ensuring it was delivered successfully.


Obviously you have never had a business or employees...

Most employees (especially box packers) do not give a shit, they do a job, they have no passion and don't care, they are told to pack boxes in a warehouse that is what they do, its boring.

Now if the managing director was packaging boxes I am sure s/he would spend more time on the packaging and ensure that it is well packed, but this is clearly not the case.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > If you'd seen how fragile the part was, and it was your company, I'd hope you'd spend more time and effort in ensuring it was delivered successfully.
> ...


If I was the Managing Director, any negative feedback should get back to me and in my capacity as Managing Director I would make sure my customers were receiving the level of service they were paying for.

In my professional capacity I've had the misfortune of ordering 5-figure pieces of IT equipment and receiving shit service, and ordering 2-figure bits of IT equipment and receiving fantastic service.

Guess which supplier would receive more business from me?

Rogue


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Rogue said:


> If I was the Managing Director, any negative feedback should get back to me and in my capacity as Managing Director I would make sure my customers were receiving the level of service they were paying for.


And what if this is a first, how would the MD know of this without contact from a _customer_ and a chance to make an improvement? :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If I was a supplier and found that 95% of the goods arrived fine by me minimising the packaging then I'd do the same. OK you get the occassional issue but you'd save a fortune.

I know for example that a certain music club no longer sends all it's CD/DVDs etc recorded delivery. Some get nicked but it's still a hell of a lot cheaper than doing them all recorded.

I don't see why a simple email to the TT Shop wouldn't have surficed in this instance. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

As some know I had a problem with my alignment after some work completed by the TT Shop. I emailed Dave, he mailed me back immediately offering me a refund of that particular cost, I said nah dont issue a cheque just give me a credit as Ill spend money with you again im sure. Hes happy, im happy.

Simple. No hassle, they didnt do it on purpose, sh1t happens and Dave, Justin and Alex are (ive found) always reasonable and happy to sort issues out - not that ive had any other than that one.

I even got my receipt for all the work done eventually ;-)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Glad others agree with me!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Glad others agree with me!


Yes, you can sleep easier at night now.

Rogue


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Guys this is the flame room; Rogue is entitled to blow off some steam if he chooses.

If I paid 3 quid for postage and packing I'd be a wee bit miffed if I received the goods *damaged * and with a measly 48p stamp on it.

The TT shop should look after the Forum member customers and it appears that along the way there has been a mess up.

To those that have insulted Rogue personally; shame on you!

I run a business and I can say for a fact that all postage and packaging costs go towards postage and ensuring that the goods arrive to the customer in a condition that is fit for the intended purpose. This did *not happen in this case* and Rogue is entitled to be pissed off, I would be.

Niall


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Irish Sancho said:


> The TT shop should look after the Forum member customers and it appears that along the way there has been a mess up


I don't see why forum members are more important that non-forum members :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Although it may come as a shock to DJ ;-), I tend to agree with his main point- tell the supplier first BEFORE you slate em on public forums and give them chance to put things right.

If nothing else I believe you are more likely to get a better level of customer service if you do that. Plus, although I guess the TT Shop would want to put things right anyway, the fact that you could potentially make an uncorrected error public on these forums is one way to pressure any supplier to the TT market to give you fair treatment (if they arent already) and by doing so before they get chance to fix it or not means you've lost that 'card up your sleeve'.

Having said that Im guessing you innocently just wanted to blow off steam as you were dissapointed after excitedly waiting for the goods (I can empathise, I hate mail order so much I drive to the TT Shop for everything and its 160 miles each way. Although I tie it in with a trip to our head office in Harpenden tbh.).

Anyone in Yorkshire would like to pay for their goods from the TT Shop and ill bring em up to Leeds for collection is welcome to PM me, im off down on the 7th and 8th of June back on the 9th and ill be popping in as usual.

Nowt that wont fit in a TTC tho obviously.


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

dj c225 said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > The TT shop should look after the Forum member customers and it appears that along the way there has been a mess up
> ...


Hi dj. Its because Forum members are exactly that; Forum members. By which I mean if there is a mistake on an order or in this case if goods get damaged because of poor packaging (for whatever reason) then a lot of people get to hear about it.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Irish Sancho said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Irish Sancho said:
> ...


By your reconing forums are a threat to vendors... :?


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

dj c225 said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Hi dj. No, but forums are generally where car enthusiasts talk about their cars and its enthusiasts that teach others about what suppliers are on the ball and which are not.

I am not slating the TT Shop but I am defending Rogues right to blow off steam in the Flame room.

It appears that there was a pastage and packing issue (otherwise Rogue would have received the goods in perfect condition).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> forums are a threat to vendors... :?


Sorry DJ, but i'd agree with that sentiment. Just look at what happened to GT Tuning when the owner pissed off this forum.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> By your reconing forums are a threat to vendors... :?


Power in numbers, No?


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I've dealt with the TT shop a few times and have found them to be pretty decent and offer good service, charging over the odds on p&p is symptomatic of businesses all over the UK unfortunately...something we all should complain about and go wherever works out cheaper.

I'm sure thet the TT shop will either refund or replace the damaged items in any case...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Irish Sancho said:


> Guys this is the flame room; Rogue is entitled to blow off some steam if he chooses.


Of course he is.

This is also the flame room where people are entitled to express opinions and they don't have to agree. If you haven't worked out what forums are about, maybe this is a lesson for you. :roll:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you Niall, for recognising that my post was made initially to blow off steam. 8) 
I picked up a new car on Tuesday, made two orders from the TT Shop on Tuesday and Wednesday, was delighted to see my goods arrive on Friday, but pissed off at the fact that one was damaged, the bulbs were shit, and my Â£3+ hadn't been used to help package my order properly.
Hence my post.
As Niall mentioned, this IS the flame room.
Also, posting about it on the forum means I can let others know more info about the lenses before they consider a purchase, and get feedback from others who have experienced similar problems.

Something else I noticed is that the lenses themselves look great when they're on, but they're much cheaper construction than the OEM ones (basically moulded plastic, hence people posting about them being fragile to fit).

Rogue


----------

